# Need a another saw little help here.



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 26, 2014)

This is my first real season processing wood, and so far i cut up over 2 cords with my Husqvarna 340 with a 16" bar. I taken down trees about 20" around and it has performed ok. I have gone through two bars this season and the local husky dealer tells me I need more saw.

I dont want to go for overkill I was allset on getting Last years rancher 455, which is on sale most places for 379, but the same dealer had told me to look at Dolmar saws.

I am not a lumberjack, but i also dont want to buy a saw that is too close to what I already own.


----------



## wenger7446 (Apr 26, 2014)

Something sounds awry. Even if you were pushing the saw beyond it's limits I don't think you would cook two bars cutting two cords of wood. I would make sure your current saw is operating at optimal capability before you purchase a new saw.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 26, 2014)

wenger7446 said:


> Something sounds awry. Even if you were pushing the saw beyond it's limits I don't think you would cook two bars cutting two cords of wood. I would make sure your current saw is operating at optimal capability before you purchase a new saw.


 Yes....i had put at 18" bar on the saw, it really is made for at 16" ....I went back to the 16" bar cuts much better. however now i am nervous going int 20-25" dead ash on my my propery with that size bar. I think i was pushing the saws ( and my own) limitations. . And i need to correct myself. 2 cords stack. 4 decent size oaks still in rounds, and about 10 8-10" maples cut. Probably 30-40 hours of cutting.  I have 12 ash in the font yard averaging 22"


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 26, 2014)

I took you to mean that you needed to replace two bars because they were worn which didn't seem right to me either.

Looking at the specs on the 340 it sounds like a potent little saw at 2.7 hp at 40cc (I have a 435 that lists 2.2 hp at 40cc). If you are going homeownerish I guess you would have to step up to a 60cc saw. If something more like a pro saw then maybe can get something a bit smaller but anything less than 50cc wouldn't make any sense to me considering what you already have.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 26, 2014)

You have a 40cc saw, so now you need a ~60cc saw with a 20" bar running regular 3/8 pitch chain.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 26, 2014)

This is a perennial topic, and the answers are always the same.  40cc is too small for regular use bucking firewood.  50cc is a nice saw to have, petite if it's to be your only saw but doable and pleasantly light.  60cc is the gold standard size, and 70cc is a big boy.  Over 70cc can be fun, but isn't even remotely necessary for personal firewood use.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 27, 2014)

Try a 460 rancher that's a 60cc saw. Pretty good a little heavy tho or a 555 if money is not a big concern.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 27, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> Try a 460 rancher that's a 60cc saw. Pretty good a little heavy tho or a 555 if money is not a big concern.



+1

Excellent suggestion on the 555.  It won't come with regrets that some have after getting a 455 or MS-290.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 27, 2014)

so is this worth it factory reconditioned?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351056383243?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok think i am in the 400-500 range after reading alot on this forum. The husky 340 is a good little saw @ 2.9bhp, so for me i think i need to move to 3.5BHP or greater, anything less may be a waste of money.
final 4 are
Dolmar ps5105
Husqvarna 460
Husqvarna 550xp
Stihl MS 291

Here is the strange thing the closest dealer to my house is a Dolmar/Husky dealer, and he is a real nice guy so dealer support is not an issue for me.
the MS291 seems very similar to the 550xp for less money. after reading alot on here people seem not happy with the 455/ rancher thats what may have eliminated that saw for me.


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 27, 2014)

I bought a 455 refurb on Ebay when I first started doing firewood on my own.  It was a good price and performed decently for me.  I've seen the poor reviews & I agree that it's overweight and the oiler isn't great. Gas tank is also too small. The 460 is essentially the same saw with a bit bigger cylinder & piston as far as I know. I suspect it doesn't make much more power in real world use.

From your list I'd be choosing the ps5105 or the 550xp. They are both pro-quality saws.  I don't know too much bout the 291 though.
Since it's your money, I'd blow the budget & try a Husky 555!


----------



## 1750 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> This is a perennial topic, and the answers are always the same.  40cc is too small for regular use bucking firewood....



So my 30cc Stihl MS 170 is just a wee-baby!


----------



## Wildo (Apr 27, 2014)

You should be able to get a Dolmar 6100 for about $520.  The word on the street is that it is a screamer. 4.5hp 61cc 13.22 lbs.(dolmar website numbers) or a used Makita/Dolmar 64xx for under $300 used


----------



## kingquad (Apr 28, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> Ok think i am in the 400-500 range after reading alot on this forum. The husky 340 is a good little saw @ 2.9bhp, so for me i think i need to move to 3.5BHP or greater, anything less may be a waste of money.
> final 4 are
> Dolmar ps5105
> Husqvarna 460
> ...


The MS291 is not like the 550xp at all.  The MS291 is comparable to the 455 rancher.  The 550 is better in every way.  Your best bet to get the best use of your 40cc saw is to go >60cc's.  In dolmar, that's the 6100 and in Husky that's the 555, both of which are pro grade saws.  Even with the price bump, I'd go with the 555 cause of the autotune feature.  If you know how to tune a carb, then the 6100 is definitely one to take a close look at.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 28, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> so is this worth it factory reconditioned?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351056383243?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I bought a refurbished 445 from here for $219 http://stores.ebay.com/Pantano-Power-Equipment/Chainsaws-/_i.html?_fsub=4576017015
Was like new , no problems


----------



## mstoelton (Apr 28, 2014)

+2 on the dolmar/makita used rental saw from Home Depot.  I have 2 of them they run really strong.  I cut up 5 fallen ash trees on Saturday.  The largest was ~24 inches in diameter.  The dalkita's ripped through the ash in fine fashion.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 28, 2014)

kingquad said:


> The MS291 is not like the 550xp at all.  The MS291 is comparable to the 455 rancher.  The 550 is better in every way.  Your best bet to get the best use of your 40cc saw is to go >60cc's.  In dolmar, that's the 6100 and in Husky that's the 555, both of which are pro grade saws.  Even with the price bump, I'd go with the 555 cause of the autotune feature.  If you know how to tune a carb, then the 6100 is definitely one to take a close look at.


 The Dolmar 5105 may be 50cc but it is 3.9bhp the same as the 550 husky?

here is my delema
Husqvarna snowblower
Husqvarna trimmer
Husqvarna 33" walk behind mower.
Husqvarna 340 chainsaw...
I am pretty loyal to the husqvarna brand. The dolmar 5105 falls between the 550xp and 555 and it costs less than both. however the 550xp and 555 feel awesome to hold.

For the record two different Power equiptment dealers have told me to get the 460 rancher with a 20" bar. their logic is after iIget through the thick part of a tree I'll go back to the 340 for the rest of the work.  Makes logical sense, but when it comes to buying tools and power equiptment I think logic goes right out the window.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 28, 2014)

If you want to run a 20" bar with regular 3/8 pitch chain, forget 50cc and go with the best 59/60cc saw you can afford.

Some top suggestions: Stihl 361/362, Husqvarna 555/562XP, Dolmar 6100

The Dolmar/Makita 6*4*00/6401/6421 that everyone keeps mentioning is really a 64cc saw on a heavier, buliker 79cc saw body.

Lots of folks use a Husqvarna 460 or Stihl 311/391 and are happy.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Osagebndr (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been working out the same delima. I had a good talk with a relative who won't own anything but husqvarna . I believe the 460 or 555 will be my next purchase although a 372 xp would be awesome. Logic goes out the window because we as men want more power and that's all there is to it brother!!


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 28, 2014)

Lots of folks are happy with midlevel (farm/ranch) saws, but eventually they realize their shortcomings.  Pulling that chain through a thick oak, making a stump, and long cutting sessions will reveal the saw's limitations.  At that point, they realize they want more power, more low end torque, and a lighter package.


----------



## kingquad (Apr 28, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> The Dolmar 5105 may be 50cc but it is 3.9bhp the same as the 550 husky?
> 
> here is my delema
> Husqvarna snowblower
> ...


Then Husqvarna it is.  Tree pointers top suggestions are the saws I would seriously consider if you want to run a 20" bar.  The 460 will get the job done, but the 555 is a much higher quality saw.  More power, autotune carb, lighter, and much better built.  I don't think you would ever regret this purchase.  Have you handled these two saws side by side?  That would probably make the decision pretty easy.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Apr 28, 2014)

kingquad said:


> Then Husqvarna it is.  Tree pointers top suggestions are the saws I would seriously consider if you want to run a 20" bar.  The 460 will get the job done, but the 555 is a much higher quality saw.  More power, autotune carb, lighter, and much better built.  I don't think you would ever regret this purchase.  Have you handled these two saws side by side?  That would probably make the decision pretty easy.


 

I did hold them both at the same time, the 460 feels like my saw on steroids, bigger heavier version of mine, but the 555 feels and looks like something totally different, in a good way.


----------



## Jon1270 (Apr 28, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> I did hold them both at the same time, the 460 feels like my saw on steroids, bigger heavier version of mine, but the 555 feels and looks like something totally different, in a good way.



Pretty accurate assessment.


----------



## WriteNoob (Apr 28, 2014)

Wildo said:


> You should be able to get a Dolmar 6100 for about $520.  The word on the street is that it is a screamer. 4.5hp 61cc 13.22 lbs.(dolmar website numbers) or a used Makita/Dolmar 64xx for under $300 used



I don't have the in depth knowledge that some of the others here have, but I do own a Dolmar PS6100. It's got about 20 trees under its belt, and seems to be a really solid saw. Everyone that I've cut with has wanted to try it, and has come away impressed. Mine has an 18" bar, running Stihl 3/8 x .50 RSK chain.  It's done well enough that I'm running into the problem of having to ask others to use their own saws, when I take a break. Two run Stihl 029/290's, and the other has a couple of 1974 Mac 610's (he's way too attached to those saws). Seems like every time I set it down, someone wants to pick it up. In my limited experience, it is a well made, comfortable saw to run.  Paid $525 for it, on the advise of the old guy at the saw shop. Just a 'for what it's worth' comment.

*EDIT*
The 6100 isn't the same engine as the 6400/6421. It's a new design, a strato engine, with reeds on the fresh air side. This means that it's only been out for a year or so, and doesn't have as much time of use, to prove longevity. Something else to consider, if this is a factor, for you.


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 29, 2014)

wenger7446 said:


> I don't think you would cook two bars cutting two cords of wood


This is my issue.......I have a bar that must be 15 years old on my 028 woodboss that recently got relegated to the garage.  I don't think you could cook two bars in a season cutting 15 cord.  I cut a lot (7 cord since 1/1/14) and can't imagine cooking two bars in 2 cord of wood.

Something is wrong.



Jon1270 said:


> Over 70cc can be fun, but isn't even remotely necessary for personal firewood use.



I used to say that too until I used someone's MS660...........

It makes bucking anything larger a delight, and becomes your go to saw on anything remotely large.  I wouldn't pay new prices for one, but a good used saw in that CC range is a monster.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 2, 2014)

Well I am going with the Rancher 460 or the 555, the 555 is great but not sure if spending an extra $150 is worth it, thats alot of other gear I could buy.
I honestly think the 460 will be fine, but I am still watching a 555 on ebay


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 3, 2014)

Ok finalized, I got the 555 with a 20" bar I'll post a thread on the performance soon. In the end I think that the 555 is made for authorized dealers only, and the 460 is made for big box stores and has several different serial numbers was the deciding factor. I know with my husqvarna snowblower there is a night and day difference between the Lowes version and the ones from a power equiptment dealer.


So should I keep the 340?  Ill take local offers and it has a 2 week old bar and chain. I know this is not the place to post it but it's a great saw and I can't justify 2 saws  for 2 acres.  It could make someone in the northeast very happy.


----------



## TreePointer (May 3, 2014)

Correct.  Husqvarna does not sell their higher level and professional models in big box stores.

Don't sell your 340 until you've used the 555 for a while.  You might find, as many do, that having two saws for firewooding is very effective.  The smaller, lighter saw is for smaller bucking and limbing.  The larger saw will cover felling, large bucking, noodling, and stump making.

Congrats on acquiring a great saw!


----------



## Jon1270 (May 3, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> The larger saw will cover felling... and stump making.



Pardon my ignorance but what is the difference between felling and stump making?


----------



## Enzo's Dad (May 3, 2014)

Im guessing but i think he means if you go back and cut all of your stumps down to the lowest level. The extra power will do this quicker.....I'm guessing


----------



## dougand3 (May 3, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> I can't justify 2 saws for 2 acres.


Sure you can! I've got 6 saws and only 0.75 acre and feel quite justified. In fact, I'm thinking I need more justification.


----------



## TreePointer (May 3, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is the difference between felling and stump making?





Enzo's Dad said:


> Im guessing but i think he means if you go back and cut all of your stumps down to the lowest level. The extra power will do this quicker.....I'm guessing



Yep.  Cutting stumps close to the ground often takes more torque than cutting at, say, waist or breast height.

Straight tree fibers like those found in the trunk of tall forest trees are often easier to cut than yard trees or trees that must adapt to strong winds.  As you cut closer to the root flare, there are fibers that are similarly not parallel to one another.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks, that makes sense.  Last year I bought an 064 from a retiring tree service guy who said he'd only ever used it for "cuttin' stumps."  Now I know what he was talking about.


----------

